# Someone looking for a Bear



## tommyus4 (Mar 14, 2012)

I was looking at the Craigslist for Hartford Ct and someone is looking for a Bear to be carved out of a standing tree. Photos in the ad.
Bristol is 20 minutes s/w of Hartford. I thought someone here might be interested or know someone who is. 

ARTIST WITH A CHAINSAW


----------

